# Component Speakers



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Do you need a amp to rum a set of component speaker?

or can you run them off the speaker wire???

Sorry I don't know a thing about audio equipment


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i don't know a lot about car audio but what i do know is from researching and talking with guys that do

you don't need an amp but 
if im correct it depends on what kind of deck you have. i am almost certain that the stock head unit would not be able to handle the speakers. the speakers would probably become distorted if you cranked it up maybe a little more than half way. component speakers are usually very power hungry which the stock head unit would not be able to supply if you want a good sound. with an aftermarket deck you would be able to run the component speakers off of the built in amp but you would still get distortion at high volume. aftermarket amps are able to pump the speakers to full potential since the specs are usually a hell of a lot better than anything in a deck. 
its actually a matter of preference. if you just want your speakers to sound good but don't want competion sound then you could hook up to aftermarket deck's amp. personally if i still had the stock head unit i wouldn't install the speakers until i had a new deck. if thats what you have

anybody else correct me if im wrong


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sorry I have a pioneer deck..


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

shouuld be fine then


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Running components off deck power is not such a great idea. Onboard power is very 'dirty,' and there's not much of it to be had, which is likely to cause distortion at higher volumes, damaging the speaker. Also, on deck power you're not even coming close to pushing the driver to its limits, so you might as well have coaxials - they'll probably sound about the same.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

wha`t if i run it off the battery 
I already have a 10 gauge wire in the car running from the battery..?


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

"dirty" power is nothing you have to worry about at all if you are running components of the head unit. Speakers play whatever is given to them. They do not "draw" current at all. A speaker with a larger magnet is just going to take more power to move it. So it will usually be quieter for any given volume level.

What will damage your speaker however, is clipping. A clipped signal will push the same amount of power into your speaker while the clipped frequency causes the magnent to move less than it should which takes away from its cooling efficiency. If severe clipping is allowed to continue for an extended period of time it will cause permamnent damamge to your new components


----------

